# High fat low carb protein bars?



## Fking (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you found any protein bars that fit the high fat low carb diet? And doesn't have any of the bad fats and additions?


----------



## Chubby (Jun 6, 2011)

Fking said:


> Have you found any protein bars that fit the high fat low carb diet? And doesn't have any of the bad fats and additions?


Zero Impact from VPX.


----------



## Fking (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks look good, but still has 42grams of carbs in each bar


----------



## Chubby (Jun 6, 2011)

Fking said:


> thanks look good, but still has 42grams of carbs in each bar


yeah... but more calories from fat than from carbs.  This and muscle milk bar are the only ones with high fat, I think.


----------



## Fking (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah i see, thanks for the info 

unfortunately lots of fat and lots of carbs seems like really bad combination for my diet
I guess i will have to stay away from protein bars for now (and they are so convinient)


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you are the first person I have ever heard ask this question..


----------



## Fking (Jun 6, 2011)

is that bad?


----------



## careless22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Atkins bars are all low carb and high fat


----------

